
From Farm to Fridge to Garbage Can - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/01/from-farm-to-fridge-to-garbage-can/?ref=science
======
mast
I never realized how much food we actually threw away until recently. Our city
began a green box composting program (compostable items such as food waste are
picked up at the curb on garbage day). When you have to collect it all
together once a week, you can see just how much you have wasted.

